# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Zelfdoding

## mrt81

hoi ik ben een jonge moeder (26) van 1 zoon van 3,5. eigenlijk is mijn leven heel ingewikkeld om uit te leggen.. even in het kort: ben al 3 jaar bij het ggnet omdat het blijkt sindsdien dat ik adhd heb met een persoonlijkheids stoornis en een angststoornis. ben een KOPP kind van mijn moeder. betast door mijn broer die helaas een paar maand geleden is overleden... wel weinig contact mee gehad door onze verschillende karakter. weinig aandacht altijd gehad van mijn moeder en altijd gepest op school. ik heb cursus gevolgd om met mijn problemen om te gaan.. ik ga naar een spv'er en krijg een pitter thuis. heb medicatie concerta en ga daarvoor naar een psychiater en een arts van daar zie ik ook af en toe. de cursussen die ik heb gevolgd zijn vers 1 en 2.. moeder baby en moeder kind groep.. health for 4 you. nu ga ik nog (als) kom op voor jezelf doen en en dagbehandeling volgen... maar nu komt er nog bij dat ik na 8,5 haar mijn relatie uit gaat omdat hij een ander heeft. mij ook nog eens als stont behandeld en ga zo maar door al die elende. nu ben ik net met nieuw werk begonnen dus ik kan niet meer even rust nemen (ziektewet) voor mijn zoon alles goed doen.. verdriet om ex. nu komt alles van mijn broer naar boven. mijn moeder steld zich te belachelijk op. denkt alleen maar eens aanzichzelf zoals altijd. veranderd altijd haar mening over haar ex.. nu heb ik dan wel mijn lieve pa die alles voor me wilt doen. alleen die zit ook al aan zijn top met de problemen van mijn overleden broer en moeder die een egoiste is. dus mijn pa wil ik ontlasten

nu heb ik al meerdere keren bij het ggnet aangegeven dat ik dood wil. al eerder dan mijn eerste zeldodingspoging ondernam.. na ja ik wou hoofdzakelijk rust dus mocht ook een coma zijn of zo.. nu heb ik toen verdomme 2 dagen maar in het ziekenhuis gelegen met een zware hersenschudding en kneuzingen. dus toen moest ik weer vanalles doen. ik kon niet zomaar gelijk weer zoiets doen want anders zouden me me kind afnemen en dan leef ik al en dan ook nog zonder kind.. daar komt al helemaal niets van in. en met pillen dan weten ze helemaal zeker dat het een zelfdoding is en met een ongeluk niet. maar als je het kort achter mekaar doet natuurlijk wel. nu heb ik vannacht ook een poging gedaan.. nou ja ging poging want er waren geen auto's maar ik wou wel... nu was ik vandaag zo einde raad dat ik wel pillen heb genomen alleen had ik niet genoeg en ben ik er alleen ziek van verdomme.. maar alles heb ik wel klaar de afscheidbrief en de wilbeschikking. nu denkt iemand misschien van van een egoist als je je kind achter laat.. maar zo is het niet.. ik weet hoe het is al een van je ouders psychise problemen heeft en hoe je daar onder lijd. hij zit nu al een een trauma en als ik het nu doe dan is het maar 1. en een kind zal je dan (als het een ongeluk lijkt je missen maar je wel romantiseren ja hoe zeg je dat je in ieder geval niet verafschuwen...maar hij zou zich wel beter kunnen ontwikkelen... ik heb van alles verder al geprobeerd... drank, overgeven, krassen en heel heet douchen.. shoppen.. sex zoeken of laten verleiden daar toe... niets helpt.
het is ook wel eens zo dat ik heel rustig ben hoor en dat ik het allemaal wel zie zitten dat ik me wel red hoor.. allleen als ik me in kwaadheid of somberheid niet meer kan redden dan ga ik rare dingen doen.. of bewijzen dat ik het wel meen dat ik zeg dat ik aan zelfdoding zou doen... ik doe ook aan russisch rouletten bv dat ik oversteek zonder te kijken of dat ik op de motor of in de auto 10 seconden mijn ogen dicht moet doen zonder licht. dat heeft dan ook met de tics te maken van mijn adhd dat moet ik dan ook gewoon doen ook al wil ik op dat moment niet dood... als ik er aan denk moet ik het doen... er zijn wel vriendinnen die het weten en die dan zeggen bel op dat moment maar... ja dat gaat niet want die snappen het niet en op dat moment denk ik er niet aan om te bellen. ik denk wel eens maar als ik het echt wil waarom wil het me dan niet lukken spring voor een trein of zo...of dat denken mensen dan ook wel eens.. maar het is een proces en het is een groeiende proces als je je stuur omgooit om tegen een boom aan te komen dat doen je niet meteen.. ik heb vaker de neiging hehad maar deed het bij elke boom niet totdat ik aan de einde van de weg was.. en dan ging ik naar huis. maar nu deed ik het dan wel.. en alleen spijt heb ik ervan gehad dat de auto totaal los was en ik het niet over kon doen.. niet alleen omdat ik geen auto meer had maar om mijn zoon zoals ik al eerder zei. alles wat ik nu doe of wil doen benedereer ik tot op het laatst alles heeft voor en nadelen en consequenties
ik wil gewoon rust dat is alles.. ik kan me ook op laten nemen maar dan kan ik mijn zoon en werk vergeten. en ook toekomstig werk zoeken zou dan moeilijk gaan omdat er een gat in je cv staat. ik moet nu wel stil houden dat ik weer een poging heb gedaan omdat ze dan zeiden dat ik verplicht wordt opgenomen.. ja en dan heb ik wesley zowiezo niet dus dan kan ik ook beter dood zijn...... in godnaam wat moet en kan ik nog doen.... ik ben gewoon totaal verdoofd als ik ver weg ben in mijn hoofd...
weet je wat het rare is.. ik ben normaal bang om dood te zijn (niet om dood te gaan) daarom moet ik nog hypnose ondergaan en cognitieve therapie gaan volgen. maar op zulke momenten helemaal totaal niet. nou ja niet alleen op zulke momenten want de angst is al bijna niet meer aanwezig het zakt af. dus overdag normaal heb ik er ook geen last meer van... het zit er vast weer als ik uit deze put zou komen. dat weet ik zeker... maar wil ik dat dan.... verder met de allerdaagse problemen die ik al normaal heb. altijd maar weten dat ik voor altijd die chaos zou hebben in mijn kop!!! nee dank je dat is geen optie..

maar wie kan me helpen.. please snel... ik weet niet wanneer volgense episode komt groetjes marijke

----------


## chicka1958

Hallo Marijke even een korte vraag ben je ook psychotisch? Groetjes Chicka

----------


## Déylanna

Lieverd, ik vind het rot voor je dat je in zo'n situatie zit, maar doe alsjeblieft geen gekke dingen. Je kind, ooit aangedacht wat je je kind aandoet als jij er niet meer bent??
Hij is pas 3. Hij heeft een moeder nodig die hem steunt, en lief heeft. Nu, maar ook als hij wat ouder is. Hij kan niet zonder je!!! Hoe je ook tegen hem bent, hij zal altijd onvoorwaardelijk van je houden. Maar als jij er niet meer bent, wat heeft hij dan?????
Ik wil je sterkte wensen in deze moeilijke tijd en hoop echt dat je hier uit komt. Voor jezelf, maar ook voor je kindje.
Heel veel sterkte toegewenst.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## chicka1958

Lieve MRT81 laat even wat van je horen!!!! Hoe is het nu??? Liefs Chicka

----------


## mrt81

ik zou eens moeten kijken wat dat is chicka. weet daar niets van af... het ging vandaag dus wel goed. omdat ik iets leuks had gedaan van het weekend... nu begint de week weer waarin alles moet... en ik kan al zo moeilijk slapen en ben zo moe. x

----------


## chicka1958

Hoi mrt ik zou niet weten of jij psychotisch erbij bent. Als jouw hulpverlener het ziekenhuis waar jij onder behandeling bent het er nooit over heeft gehad en jij hier geen medicatie voor slikt, zou ik het ook niet weten. Toch hoop ik en zeer zeker ook voor jouw kleine zoon dat er snel een goede oplossing komt lieverd, want zo kan en kun je niet verder. Je leeft volgens mij op een tijdbom. Denk om je kleine zoon lieverd. Hij is ruim 3 jaar en dat is toch al een leeftijd dat kinderen meer weten en voelen als jij denkt lieverd. Vooral als jij er niet meer bent, je jezelf wat aandoet dit is een leeftijd dat hij, die kleine bink van jouw zich zijn hele verdere leventje bij zich zal dragen. Ik hoop dat je nog wat leuks in de planning hebt deze week waar je naar kan uitkijken, zoals het afgelopen weekend. Je schrijft het ging wel goed vandaag omdat ik iets leuks had gedaan, probeer dat vol te houden lieverd. En hou goed contact met het zh waar je onder behandeling bent. Met een lieve groet en een knuf Chicka

----------


## Sylvia93

ik vind het echt heel rot voor je dat je in zo'n situatie zit..
miss kun je tijdens zo'n aanval dat je zelfmoord wilt plegen heel hard aan je zoontje denken, dat je hem veel liever gelukkig ziet opgroeien hem groot ziet worden een fijn leven krijgt, ik denk niet dat dat lukt zonder jou, je zoontje heeft je echt heel hard nodig,
doe alsjeblieft geen domme dingen en blijf aan je zoontje denken hij heft je echt heel hard nodig,
veel sterkte ermee

xxxx

----------

